# MY FIRST TANK JOURNAL! 33 Long Planted**



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, im very excited to be posting my first tank jounal. Please bare with me while i figure out how do the little things...

So I've been creeping and reading up on everyones success stories with their planted tank. i have to admit, this is not a easy hobby. im having so much fun though, even with all the water changes! lol

btw, i do not know all the technical terms so please dont be upset. haha

i bought a 33" long gallon tank because the height was shorter. Since it was going to be a planted tank anyways, i figure it would be easier for me to do my thing. OH and also i had a nice ledge that fit the tank perfectly!

*Equipment*
Tank: 33 Long Aqueon 48.25"L x 12.74"W x 13.375"H
Filter: Rena Filter xp3
Substrate: Fluval Stratum 
CO2 Tank: 10 lb
CO2 Regulator: Milwaukee Ma957
CO2 Diffuser: Fluval Ceramic Co2 Diffuser

*Fish stock*
Neon Tetras x6
Amano Shrimps x16
Golden Cobra Guppy Male x1
Unknown Male Guppy x2
Unknown Female Guppy x3
Unknown Fry Guppies x6
Assassin Snails x2

*Plants*
damn latin names
too lazy to list atm. find out later.

nice right?!









I had some kribs and gouramis to get the tank cycling!









Meanwhile....I had a seperate 33 gallon tank in the room as well. Due to limited space, i had to make a decision to take it down =( plus it made the gf happier. You can see my fluval that was just sitting there waiting to be opened! haha


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats a beautiful tank!  I would love to get a super long, but I am not allowed any more tanks


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha thanks momobobo!! I love it! I actually want another one! i measured the length of the ledge and I have plenty of space for another one! hehe :lol:



Momobobo said:


> Thats a beautiful tank!  I would love to get a super long, but I am not allowed any more tanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2 of those tanks on there would really cool on there. Although I would make sure that ledge is structurally built strong enough for the weight of 2 tanks. I think you will find the plants easier to grow in the shallower depth. I really like this size tank. Wouldn't mind getting one myself one day. Love those Gourami's too, need some of those as well lol Look forward to seeing this as it progresses.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't forget the TEK light, Co2 tank setup, Co2 regulator, needle valve, bubble counter, Co2 reactor/diffuser, Co2 drop checker, ferts macro and micro, plants.....and.....


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Yea, the two tanks would be amazing. Good point. I gotta make sure the ledge wont break down on me  The gourami's were great! I gave them away though 



Diztrbd1 said:


> 2 of those tanks on there would really cool on there. Although I would make sure that ledge is structurally built strong enough for the weight of 2 tanks. I think you will find the plants easier to grow in the shallower depth. I really like this size tank. Wouldn't mind getting one myself one day. Love those Gourami's too, need some of those as well lol Look forward to seeing this as it progresses.


Captured Moments: Haha I know i know....these pictures are just photos that i've already taken. Im just posting it now...


Captured Moments said:


> Don't forget the TEK light, Co2 tank setup, Co2 regulator, needle valve, bubble counter, Co2 reactor/diffuser, Co2 drop checker, ferts macro and micro, plants.....and.....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow that long tank looks great man, keep the pics comming as this progresses!


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay I was gonna wait a couple of days before I post more pictures but got too excited to share with everyone...










The tank was feeling empty after I gave away the other tank, gouramis, and kribs to my great friend...I decided to get 3 green puffers cause they were so cute looking









Different angle.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice new setup. Oh, the excitement of setting up a new tank and going to the LFS to stock up on supplies and equipment. Look forward to seeing your journal updates and tank progress. What do you plan on stocking in the tank?


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Mike! I love pictures. I really believe every posts should include a picture so it can captivate the audience!



monkE said:


> wow that long tank looks great man, keep the pics comming as this progresses!


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

hehe i know jobber604! even though the tank was setup several months ago, i am so giddy posting all these old pictures! oh btw, our mutual friend,eric, told me about your cories  i'm the one that is interested. haha thinking of making it a guppy tank and some bottom feeders. any suggestions? 



jobber604 said:


> Nice new setup. Oh, the excitement of setting up a new tank and going to the LFS to stock up on supplies and equipment. Look forward to seeing your journal updates and tank progress. What do you plan on stocking in the tank?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pandas will be ready in about a month's time , I'll keep you posted. Should talk to Eric about the type of fish. Eh.....guppies !?!?..hehe.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great pix! looks great! How long have you had the puffers? You are aware these will require brackish water conditions I hope? I could be wrong but they do not do well in 100% freshwater from what I have read on them.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. I love this footprint. Your pics make me nostalgic about mine. Sigh...

On the bright side, I can enjoy your pics without having to do any maintenance! Thanks for posting!


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> great pix! looks great! How long have you had the puffers? You are aware these will require brackish water conditions I hope? I could be wrong but they do not do well in 100% freshwater from what I have read on them.


I only had the puffers for a month. I soon gave them away as I realized I needed brackish water. My friend has them right now and they seem to be striving well in freshwater.



crazy72 said:


> Very nice. I love this footprint. Your pics make me nostalgic about mine. Sigh...
> 
> On the bright side, I can enjoy your pics without having to do any maintenance! Thanks for posting!


Thanks crazy72! I'll keep posting for ya


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

my current set up...i dont know. i'm not happy with it. it doesn't feel natural at all to me. the tank looks very divided. what do you guys think? any suggestions?










a closer look


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the left-hand side better myself. I think the 2 pieces of wood behind the grass look really good there. 

If it were we I think I'd move the anubias closer to the centre and I'd raise the substrate on the right hand side to break the uniformity. And maybe add rocks there on the right. River-bed like round rocks. That's what I would try at least. And probably realise after about 10mns that I don't like it so much after all.


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

I added some rocks to give it a different look. what do you think?


----------



## jjrock (Oct 16, 2010)

what lights do you have?


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

sunblaster T5HO - 4' 54W 6400K



jjrock said:


> what lights do you have?


----------

